# Haswell GPU status request



## mrkrd (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, do you know, what's the current status of Haswell GPU support in FreeBSD?  When could we expect a working driver?

Thanks for replies!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

Please see https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## mrkrd (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, I saw it, but it just says `not supported' and references to: [1]. Further, [1] says that i915 needs update of DRM generic code and [2] says that DRM needs update of i915.  So, I was a little confused 

Do you have more information?

[1] https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Updat ... inux%203.8
[2] https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Updat ... inux%203.8


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

mrkrd said:
			
		

> Do you have more information?


Unfortunately not. Questions like these are probably best asked on the freebsd-x11@ mailing-list because there are very few developers on this forum.


----------



## mrkrd (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

